
Creating a personal website: a short practical guide - RedTachyon
https://redtachyon.me/post/personal-website/
======
RedTachyon
Hello World, author here!

After a long time of preparations and attempts, I finally managed to set up a
nice-looking personal website in anticipation of my PhD, so to help people in
the situation of me-a-few-months-back, I decided to write about my experience
with some hints how to avoid at least some of the inevitable frustrations.

By no means is this a comprehensive resource, but is instead intended so that
beginners can have a working site without (or before) actually having to
become web developers themselves.

So give it a read and let me know what you think!

